# Holland- Afluitsdijk 2



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Second place is closer to the Eastern end of the Dijk in an erea called Kornwerderzand

Picnic area, museum and possible when work is completed a cafe

Again on the Waddensee side is another disused harbour with three of four vans on our visit. One had lived there for 18 months


----------

